# Port of Time Lapse function from AOSP possible?



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey I'm a GNex convert and I was wondering if it is possible to port the AOSP camera to touchwiz or more importantly the time lapse portion. I don't want to replace the default camera app I would just be fine with 2 apps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

